# Salt is on the rise.



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

If if hits 1-1200 I'm wanting to go. Anyone else?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

i would be up for it depending what days you plan on heading out


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Launch Tuesday-ish?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## eddy hopper (Sep 17, 2007)

*Full moon*

Thinking of going the weekend of the 20th. or maybe the next weekend. I like the 20th for the warmer forecast. Mid 60's in Show Low next week should bring additional run-off. I'm guessing over 1,000 for sure. Also the full moon on Monday. Seen many moonrises at Cherry Creek.


----------



## qdoan0923 (Jun 23, 2015)

I would be interested if anyone runs a day trip the weekend of the 20th. I would bring a mamba and could use my truck for shuttle but it is small and does not hold much.


----------



## DesertRatonIce (Jan 1, 2015)

With the temperatures the way they are, will there be enough water to float in April? I'm getting nervous.


Woke up this morning at 10:13.


----------



## shoptech1 (Jul 31, 2008)

as you should, i've been driving up and down the hill all week (phx-flg) with the temps we've been having and NO precip in sight this run off could be short lived- i live in a snowpack area south-east of flag and its dwindled by 1/2 in 5 days, another week of same temps and higher?! better get some now!


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Ok guys, so who would like to jump on this warm bump, and ride this in the next few days, maybe next weekend? Let me know, my brother and I are more than likely going down in two boats...love to have a couple more?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

At 1000 cfs and still rising. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## ag3dw (May 13, 2006)

Wild man, what kind of trip are u doing? Day? Raft supported? Kayak self support?


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Raft and kayak. 4-night run through the wilderness section. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## eddy hopper (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm on the same trip. 4 day either launching Friday or Saturday. One 12' raft R-2.


----------



## Jdsampsonite (Dec 7, 2015)

Its looking bad for my March 24th permit. Keeping my fingers crossed for cooler weather.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

I hate to say this, I know how precious those winning permits are, but the weather in the area is going to be way above normal for awhile. Not looking good according to my conversation with Don Sullivan this morning -- for much left after the next couple of weeks.

Launching on Thursday late morning, and then launching again on Monday for a 5 night trip. There's room on our trip...get it while you can.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## DesertRatonIce (Jan 1, 2015)

What a total bummer to see this weather stay around. Does anybody know what level the commercial companies stop running trips?


Woke up this morning at 10:13.


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

DesertRatonIce said:


> What a total bummer to see this weather stay around. Does anybody know what level the commercial companies stop running trips?
> 
> 
> Woke up this morning at 10:13.



They were running trips late last March at 580 CFS. I asked one of the guides and he said they run it a bit lower than that.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Dpgrandon (Feb 3, 2013)

Im leaving Phx at the crack o dawn and will be up at the put in around 10 or so!
David


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

eddy hopper said:


> I'm on the same trip. 4 day either launching Friday or Saturday. One 12' raft R-2.


Are you still doing a trip? Or anyone else launching Friday or Saturday?


----------



## Tyrrache (Oct 27, 2014)

*Launching Saturday morning*

Heading down Friday for a Saturday morning launch. Planning to hussle and run 1 overnight. We will be two ex guides, a 13' puma and a 10' sotar cat running both solo.

Anyone interested in a quick 2-1 run?

We'd be down for a shuttle if anyone is launching Saturday morning.


----------



## eddy hopper (Sep 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Are you still doing a trip? Or anyone else launching Friday or Saturday?


Yes, We're launching Saturday and taking out Tuesday.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

eddy hopper said:


> Yes, We're launching Saturday and taking out Tuesday.


Tried to send you a PM not sure it went through, is it still just two of you? Would you mind a third (14 foot cat)?


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Just got off the salt, great flows and weather. Met up some some great peeps. Launching again for a 5 night trip tomorrow. Carry on talking about coolers and aire vs sotar. My sotar is getting Salty.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Tyrrache (Oct 27, 2014)

The Salt is beautiful right now! Ran the Day Trip twice this weekend and the flows were great! Heads up on Cibecue creek, the ford there is 4WD only and about 3.5' deep.


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

Anyone seeing flips in the class IVs? I am hoping to launch Wednesday and will be in a 14'er.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## scooby450 (Dec 4, 2008)

definitely a possibility....


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

scooby450 said:


> definitely a possibility....



I figured. My main concern is a flip at the falls because Corkscrew is just below that. It should be fine, just trying to asses the situation.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Jdsampsonite (Dec 7, 2015)

Tyrrache said:


> The Salt is beautiful right now! Ran the Day Trip twice this weekend and the flows were great! Heads up on Cibecue creek, the ford there is 4WD only and about 3.5' deep.


I ran to Cibecue twice this weekend as well. Only took 1.5hrs to get down. Fun times!


----------



## Tyrrache (Oct 27, 2014)

Probably saw you down there! We were running a bunch of hardshells, a yellow cat, and a blue Puma. Absolutely beautiful weather!


----------



## Jdsampsonite (Dec 7, 2015)

We were in a 14' green saturn, 13 red' maravia, 16' blue bucket boat. Would like to get out there again while it's still flowing so well. Hopefully it lasts a couple more weeks.


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

No flips here... I think I had the biggest boat on the river this weekend though....


----------



## Tyrrache (Oct 27, 2014)

2nd Day down Mescal we went for the Carnage line and were not disappointed. R3 in the mini Me went over the Ledge straight into the Meat. Full dumptruck.


----------



## Jdsampsonite (Dec 7, 2015)

That is my only regret is I didn't get to go over mescal I bet it was pretty awesome. So did you flip or just get thrown out.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

azpowell said:


> No flips here... I think I had the biggest boat on the river this weekend though....


How big were you running AZ? What was the level?


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Tyrrache said:


> 2nd Day down Mescal we went for the Carnage line and were not disappointed. R3 in the mini Me went over the Ledge straight into the Meat. Full dumptruck.


 Run the meat! It's good!
( sorry, flipping on the salt just sounds so much better right now then working, and wishing I was on the Salt)


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

16.5' from 1800 to 2200cfs, tight squeeze in a few rapids but it was a good time


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

Eye of the needle was tough because it wants to ride you up the wall at the end of the chute, I cheated and went right at rat trap, got rodeod in the bottom of the maze, and quartzite I had to go right, scouted corkscrew for a good line, definitely a couple cobble bars that could give you trouble if you took the wrong line


----------



## Tyrrache (Oct 27, 2014)

I was running sweep with the Cat. The Mini-Me got ran up straight by the wave and the Right Paddler did the classic Cliffhanger fall into the abyss. Once she was out the remaining two fell to the back thereby completing the flip. That wall after Mescal is pretty magnetic and almost sucked me in.


----------



## Jdsampsonite (Dec 7, 2015)

Sounds like an awesome adventure. I have not managed to flip a boat yet but I am sure my time is coming. Sounds like if I take the mini down mescal now I might get the opportunity.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Just got off the Salt yesterday. I did back to back 4 day and 6 day runs and met some great people on these trips. Hardly anyone down there which was nuts. The weather was mid 70s to low 80s. We put in on the 17th as the river was rising, it peaked last Monday I think, and got off the river about the same flows as the first put in day. One raft flipped in Quartzite on the left, we managed to reflip it in the eddy below.





















Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## DesertRatonIce (Jan 1, 2015)

We got off the salt today, freaking crowded! The ramp was packed and full of all sorts of watercraft! 
If you are buying a daily pass from the Apaches, there is no kiosk right now. You have to buy your pass online. They are accepting digital copies on your phone.
BTW, quartzite was super fun on the left yesterday! Go and get some. You got 2 days til permit season begins.



Woke up this morning at 10:13.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

wildh2onriver said:


> Just got off the Salt yesterday. I did back to back 4 day and 6 day runs and met some great people on these trips. Hardly anyone down there which was nuts. The weather was mid 70s to low 80s. We put in on the 17th as the river was rising, it peaked last Monday I think, and got off the river about the same flows as the first put in day. One raft flipped in Quartzite on the left, we managed to reflip it in the eddy below.
> View attachment 11074
> View attachment 11075
> View attachment 11076
> ...



The flip was on the right. I ran left with no problems this last trip, but on the first trip I ran right for the first time in about a dozen trips and almost flipped.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Jdsampsonite (Dec 7, 2015)

Yes they are definitely checking so make sure and get your pass. I have been out the past 2 weekends and seen them checking people. 
Friday was super busy and there was all kinds of people launching on through trips.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

They even checked us when going back to the put in to retrieve a vehicle today. Don't toss the permit until you are home.


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

I also just got off the Salt. 4 day trip from Friday to Monday. What a beautiful Canyon!!! My boat ran Pinball without me, and I flipped in Quartzite. Just before my group got to Quartzite, another raft got pinned on a rock at the top of the falls in the left run. This pretty much caused a shitshow at the falls. Luckily we got my raft flipped back over to run Corkscrew. Man what a trip. I can't wait to go back.


----------



## Jdsampsonite (Dec 7, 2015)

Sounds like a good time. I was there Friday and we did the day trip to Hoodoo. We were the ones that got stuck in the sand in a truck by the commercial entrance.


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

Side note. For those of you planning on getting your Apache permits online, I suggest you pay for them at least a day early. We ordered ours the day we left and it took several hours for the email with the permit to come in.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Pinball with out you? Is there a story?



InflatableSteve said:


> I also just got off the Salt. 4 day trip from Friday to Monday. What a beautiful Canyon!!! My boat ran Pinball without me, and I flipped in Quartzite. Just before my group got to Quartzite, another raft got pinned on a rock at the top of the falls in the left run. This pretty much caused a shitshow at the falls. Luckily we got my raft flipped back over to run Corkscrew. Man what a trip. I can't wait to go back.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Nope. They didn't have a cooler that sat on the frame. Because the Salt could fucking care less. 
Sigh... These people are soft??? Idk. My cooler did the trick just fine. Wtf? I had ice after two trips in a freaking yeti. Opened it up all I wanted to. 

Aire vs who???!!!!

Are you frikkin kidding me? 


Get on the river, stop micro- managing stupid shit. Enjoy the experience, not the stupid stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## jortsKing (Jan 9, 2014)

*silly rabbit, this thread is for beta*

are you encouraging people to stop "micro managing stupid shit" while simultaneously trying to micro manage what people talk about in mountainbuzz threads? i got a good laugh at that. take your own advice and quit griping about gear convos in a thread devoted entirely to salt beta and trip planning! stay in Irvine, ya cali scum


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

How long have you lived in Fraser? I lived in Eagle for 25 years and currently live off the 16th St Mall. Cali scum has a nice ring to it though. 

Go back to fiddling with your cooler. I'll be on a river in a week.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## DesertRatonIce (Jan 1, 2015)

Salt still running amazingly great for a 9% remaining snowpack. 


Woke up this morning at 10:13.


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

I am interested in heading back this weekend for a day trip or two. I would probably be in my IK. Anyone else interested? Hit the water while it is still there.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

